# Dorna anyone.



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Do we have any other Dorna owners on here. ?

Sorry if the photos the wrong around my phone has a mind of its own.










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

I guess not good old google provides plenty of hits all Dorna the motorsport people. Strangely not one hit or image of this or any other Dorna watch.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry Cyclops - dead as a Dorna, it seems, as far as info is concerned. :laugh:

However, here are a few pics to whet your appetite:

Dorna 1950s hand-wind gold plated wristwatch (pics from images.lauritz.com):



















Ladies' gold plated automatic Dorna wristwatch from about the early 1960s (pics from cloud10.todocoleccion.online):



















Rather sad-looking hand-wind Dorna ladies' watch with rolled gold bracelet, 1950s (pic from thumbs.worthpoint.com):


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for the information. 

I did google it but with no results. So no other members then 

Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Twizzle (Nov 13, 2017)

I think you need a specialist search engine, google is ok but hardly cutting edge.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Twizzle said:


> I think you need a specialist search engine, google is ok but hardly cutting edge.


 Thanks for the information I googled specialist search enigines but nothing came up .


----------



## Twizzle (Nov 13, 2017)

I have used this one for the last few years for some of the google miss hits http://www.euroseek.com/directory/, there are a lot of others as well but who wants to run through them all


----------

